# Aussies caught cheating on camera



## Mudball (Mar 24, 2018)

The Aussie preparation for the next Ashes seem to be in full flow. Unfortunately some of it got caught on camera.. 

https://amp.reddit.com/r/Cricket/comments/86t2bw/video_of_brancroft_incident_with_3_different

The comments on reddit by those defending Aussies make funny reading


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2018)

posted on the ashes thread about this, Aussies taking hypocrisy levels to new highs even for them


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 24, 2018)

defies all logic as to why the need to cheat ,you are only cheating yourselves if you win by cheating ,can anyone actually live with knowing they won a game of any description by cheating ,surely they would be wondering if they could ave won without ,but they will never know .the captain should be held responsible for his team and that means he should hauled over the coals as well as the team as a whole. CHEATS NEVER PROSPER  and in a game supposedely played by gentlemen this is a bloody outrageous thing to do.
 it looks like the convicts are living up to their forefathers names.


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2018)

just watching Smith lie and half truth his way through interview, ICC should be throwing the book at them

claims a leadership group knew about it but wont name whos in it, claims Lehman not involved (apart from the walkie talkie you mean lol), claims its the first time its happened (isnt it alway the first time when youre caught)

Bancroft been charged with ball tampering, lets see what follows


----------



## Mudball (Mar 24, 2018)

I feel for young kid Bancroft as he will be the fall guy.. surely not his decision but following orders. 
ICC is soft on the Aussies, remind me how many Pakistanis lost their careers due to tampering while Smith will be docked a match fee 

ICC should annul the outcome and hand the match or series to the Saffies. Go ahead and hand the Ashes to us. Put an ex-Pakistani player as the head of committe to look into this. Will scare Lehman and his cronies ..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 24, 2018)

How funny is it that he tried to hide the tape down his trousers, as though none of the camera's would pick it up. They did in fact pick it up perfectly. 

Couldn't happen to a nicer team.


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 24, 2018)

Wow! Not a lot else to say!! &#128580;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2018)

Its blatent cheating and should be treated severely - got to be bans for â€œLeadershipâ€ group and it seems Bancroft is the fall guy.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 24, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			defies all logic as to why the need to cheat ,you are only cheating yourselves if you win by cheating ,can anyone actually live with knowing they won a game of any description by cheating ,surely they would be wondering if they could ave won without ,but they will never know .the captain should be held responsible for his team and that means he should hauled over the coals as well as the team as a whole. CHEATS NEVER PROSPER  and in a game supposedely played by gentlemen this is a bloody outrageous thing to do.
 it looks like the convicts are living up to their forefathers names.
		
Click to expand...

I wish I could agree Norrin but they are NOT " only cheating themselves" they are blatantly cheating their opponents and that is unforgivable. It's often said in golf, I know a guy who's won loads of comps, name plastered on the winners boards  and absolutely is a cheat - has he just cheated himself? No chance, he's cheated everyone in the Club. I do however, understand your post and how you mean it.


----------



## pogle (Mar 24, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			defies all logic as to why the need to cheat ,you are only cheating yourselves if you win by cheating ,can anyone actually live with knowing they won a game of any description by cheating ,surely they would be wondering if they could ave won without ,but they will never know .the captain should be held responsible for his team and that means he should hauled over the coals as well as the team as a whole. CHEATS NEVER PROSPER  and in a game supposedely played by gentlemen this is a bloody outrageous thing to do.
 it looks like the convicts are living up to their forefathers names.
		
Click to expand...

Like chrisd said, I understand the sentiment of your post but they do prosper, in all sports and in all walks of life.  Unfortunately, it's only the cheats that get caught - and where there is an effective punishment handed out - that suffer.

I know of many cheats that really couldn't care less.


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2018)

pogle said:



			Like chrisd said, I understand the sentiment of your post but they do prosper, in all sports and in all walks of life.  Unfortunately, it's only the cheats that get caught - and where there is an effective punishment handed out - that suffer.

I know of many cheats that really couldn't care less.
		
Click to expand...

amazing how many cheats when they get caught state its the first time theyve ever done it, bit like the aussies today lol


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 24, 2018)

Not clever but they fessed up and will no doubt take their punishment. Which is more than Atherton did I seem to remember.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 25, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Not clever but they fessed up and will no doubt take their punishment. Which is more than Atherton did I seem to remember.
		
Click to expand...

They've offered up a stooge... Not sure that quite equates with 'fessing up...


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2018)

If the entire "Leadership Group" don't get lengthy bans then cricket will be a laughing stock...
They have admitted premeditated cheating.
Drug cheats get banned for a year or two..this isn't the same but is broadly similar..
Footballers get off lightly with a couple of games ban but they virtually get away with murder most weeks.
Ban them all for a year.


----------



## Don Barzini (Mar 25, 2018)

Cheating scumbags. After them whingeing about being on the receiving end of a bit of sledging (boo boo, we can dish it out but we canâ€™t take it when the tables are turned), this is just the latest in a long line of incidents where the Aussies have made themselves look bloody stupid. Itâ€™s no wonder theyâ€™re the most despised international cricket team. Cricket Australia will probably do the sum total of sod all about it, so hereâ€™s hoping the ICC will.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 25, 2018)

Steve Smith & Warner resign but continue to play. Looks like the Aussie Govt wanted Smiths head. 

If you believe Smithâ€™s interview, they felt it was an important match so as a â€˜leadership groupâ€™ they felt they should use all means possible.  This begs he question that did they consider the Ashes important enough to cheat too. 

Looking at the Indian media, now the noise is to ban them from the lucrative IPL next month. Hurting them where it hurts.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 25, 2018)

Mudball said:



			...
Looking at the Indian media, now the noise is to ban them from the lucrative IPL next month. Hurting them where it hurts.
		
Click to expand...

I'm all for this!

Excellent response by Aussie authorities - their PM's statement is spot on!


----------



## richart (Mar 25, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			I'm all for this!

Excellent response by Aussie authorities - their PM's statement is spot on!
		
Click to expand...

Haven't seen response, but did he blame the Kiwi's ?


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 25, 2018)

richart said:



			Haven't seen response, but did he blame the Kiwi's ?

Click to expand...

Pretty undignified response! Not the sort I'd have expected from you! Especially given the serious nature of the incident!

On a more light-hearted note... Following England in NZ? 7 Wickets left to save 1st Test! It's normally the Kiwis that are specialists in the dreaded 'Bang Claps'!


----------



## richart (Mar 25, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			Pretty undignified response! Not the sort I'd have expected from you! Especially given the serious nature of the incident!

On a more light-hearted note... Following England in NZ? 7 Wickets left to save 1st Test! It's normally the Kiwis that are specialists in the dreaded 'Bang Claps'!
		
Click to expand...

Nothing light hearted about being stuffed  by Kiwis.


----------



## richart (Mar 25, 2018)

I see Smith and Warner have stood down from captain and vice captain for the rest of the match.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 25, 2018)

So what are they calling this scandal
SandpaperGate? 


Not fair dinkum at all


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 25, 2018)

Another 'spot on' reaction.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p0628261


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2018)

https://www.theage.com.au/sport/cricket/the-team-that-just-doesn-t-get-it-20180325-p4z663.html

Great summary


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 25, 2018)

The greatest irony surrounding this series is Warner, of all people, moaning about the personal nature of some of the sledging.

I would imagine Johnny Bairstow had a wry smile to himself over that one.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 25, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So what are they calling this scandal
SandpaperGate? 


Not fair dinkum at all
		
Click to expand...

In all this noise, you gotta feel for poor Bancroft.  He put the sand paper down his pants.  Talk about taking one for the team...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 25, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			The greatest irony surrounding this series is Warner, of all people, moaning about the personal nature of some of the sledging.

I would imagine Johnny Bairstow had a wry smile to himself over that one.
		
Click to expand...

Michael Vaughan tweeted about the irony of the aussies complaining about crowd abuse. One of the Aussie wives then came back and criticised him. He bit straight back pointing out the behaviour of crowds in Australia and maybe they should get their own house in order first of all. Get stuck in Michael &#127867;

They are a poisonous team at the moment, hopefully this will shake things up.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 25, 2018)

Smith has been suspended for 1 match and fined 100% of his match fee.

Bancroft handed 3 demerit points and fined 75% of his match fee.

Looks like the ICC view this really seriously - NOT.    :angry:  What do you have to do in cricket to get a lengthy ban?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Smith has been suspended for 1 match and fined 100% of his match fee.

Bancroft handed 3 demerit points and fined 75% of his match fee.

Looks like the ICC view this really seriously - NOT.    :angry:  What do you have to do in cricket to get a lengthy ban?
		
Click to expand...

Now let's see if CA has any untampered balls.....


----------



## richart (Mar 25, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Smith has been suspended for 1 match and fined 100% of his match fee.

Bancroft handed 3 demerit points and fined 75% of his match fee.

Looks like the ICC view this really seriously - NOT.    :angry:  What do you have to do in cricket to get a lengthy ban?
		
Click to expand...

 Bowl no balls ?


----------



## Don Barzini (Mar 25, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They are a poisonous team at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Precisely. The most hilarious thing about those sledging incidents is that the Aussies seemingly donâ€™t realise how much the rest of the world is taking the pee out of them over it. 

They are supposedly the masters of the sledge. They pride themselves in their ability to mentally destroy their opponents. Yet the moment the shoe is on the other foot, suddenly itâ€™s just not cricket and thereâ€™s a â€œlineâ€ thatâ€™s been overstepped. 

Absolutely massive double standards at play!


----------



## User101 (Mar 25, 2018)

Got a question as I'm not a cricket fan but I've read the topic and links and other reports on it, tell me, is it as serious in terms like admitting cheating at Golf ? The Aussie PM made a real big deal out of it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2018)

Good to see the ICC have taken it so seriously - a one match ban - what is that about , i have a feeling that if it was a Pakistan Cricket and their team then the punishment wouldnâ€™t be just the one match ban - Smith should be banned for a year at the very least


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Got a question as I'm not a cricket fan but I've read the topic and links and other reports on it, tell me, is it as serious in terms like admitting cheating at Golf ? The Aussie PM made a real big deal out of it.
		
Click to expand...

In a word..
Yes!


----------



## Piece (Mar 25, 2018)

Lovely stuff that the Cheaters got royally slapped :thup:

Come on Boof, where are you?


----------



## drdel (Mar 25, 2018)

Stupid, premeditated and blatant, the one match ban is just silly.

The cheaters should be banned for season; team ban of at least 3 matches.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 25, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Got a question as I'm not a cricket fan but I've read the topic and links and other reports on it, tell me, is it as serious in terms like admitting cheating at Golf ? The Aussie PM made a real big deal out of it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to disagree slightly with Imurg. I don't think it is seen as quite as bad as in golf but it is worse than in rugby and football. Actually don't include football because 99% of players cheat every match. 

People in the game will be outraged but these players will be selected next match and other than a bit of sledging life will continue for them. They will still play for Australia, they will still get bought by 20-20 teams. Give it 2 years and only the hard core fans will remember.

In golf it is nigh on terminal for your career and follows you everywhere.


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2018)

so basically Bancroft cheated and still gets paid some of his match fee for this test match, utterly unreal. As anyone who knows me, Ive never been an ICC (or ECB) fan but this takes the biscuit. Basically they have no regard for the support they are supposed to be administering, lets see if Cricket Australia take the invitation to sweep it under the ICCs carpet


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm going to disagree slightly with Imurg. I don't think it is seen as quite as bad as in golf but it is worse than in rugby and football. Actually don't include football because 99% of players cheat every match. 

People in the game will be outraged but these players will be selected next match and other than a bit of sledging life will continue for them. They will still play for Australia, they will still get bought by 20-20 teams. Give it 2 years and only the hard core fans will remember.

In golf it is nigh on terminal for your career and follows you everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree, i guarantee you this follows Bancroft and Smith everywhere they play for the rest of their careers


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 25, 2018)

fundy said:



			Disagree, i guarantee you this follows Bancroft and Smith everywhere they play for the rest of their careers
		
Click to expand...

I hope you are right, particularly as this was planned not a momentary brain freeze. Time will tell but the penalty so far has been pretty feeble.


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 25, 2018)

Interesting interview on SSN with Stuart Broad. I am not a huge fan of his, but his clever choice of words is spot on.

To paraphrase, he says the Aussies managed to get the ball to reverse superbly during a The Ashes, despite Steve Smith saying this ball tampering was a one off. Why, asks Broad, have Australia had to change their tactics for this game? Why not just do what they did during The Ashes?

If thatâ€™s not an accusation that the Australians were up to similar tricks in the winter, I donâ€™t know what is.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I hope you are right, particularly as this was planned not a momentary brain freeze. Time will tell but the penalty so far has been pretty feeble.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is the difference LT..
It was premeditated.
Although wrong, a one off, spur of the moment brain cart can be accepted, dealt with and forgotten.
3, 4 or 5 players were in on this.
The noises coming out of Oz, especially from those higher up in the chain, do imply that the proverbial book is going to be lobbed quite fiercely.
The next couple of days could be interesting


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I think this is the difference LT..
It was premeditated.
Although wrong, a one off, spur of the moment brain cart can be accepted, dealt with and forgotten.
3, 4 or 5 players were in on this.
The noises coming out of Oz, especially from those higher up in the chain, do imply that the proverbial book is going to be lobbed quite fiercely.
The next couple of days could be interesting
		
Click to expand...

There's 5 players in the leadership group (because the aussies need 5 to lead the other 6 haha), and anyone who thinks Lehman isnt involved too just lol. All 6 should have the book thrown at them. The ICC failed (theres a shock) rumours abound the CA wont but we'll see


----------



## Wilson (Mar 25, 2018)

The punishments given out so far, should also see the ICC top brass removed, as they are absolutely shambolic! Pre-mediated ball tampering, should end up with lengthy bans, Iâ€™m talking 12months plus, based on what theyâ€™ve issued, you have to say itâ€™s worth a try, especially if it helped them to a 5-0 in the Ashes.... Iâ€™ve seen a clip on Twitter, which itâ€™s claims is Bancroft putting sugar in his pocket before an Ashes Test.....


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 25, 2018)

There's now a video circulating of Bancroft "appearing to pour sugar into his pocket" during the 5th Ashes test. I can only assume that he suffers from low sugar levels and that he wasn't using an artificial substance to help shine the ball.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2018)

Grand sense of karma to watch the Aussies getting skittled out cheaply and royally stuffed. I wish the ICC would become a governing body fit for purpose and impose the level of punishment in line with the seriousness of the offence. I also hope the Aussie board take a long hard look at this and also act. It has to make you wonder if it went on the in the Ashes too, and indeed how long it's been happening


----------



## shagster (Mar 25, 2018)

it is no worse than atherton and a pocket full of dirt
no worse than edging a ball and not walking
no worse than players eating sugary sweets, then applying to a ball
no worse then applying substances to clothing, face etc to apply to a ball
moaning about a ball being slightly out of shape!! it usually moves more like that anyway
when all these are cleared up then we may see a difference


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2018)

shagster said:



			it is no worse than atherton and a pocket full of dirt
no worse than edging a ball and not walking
no worse than players eating sugary sweets, then applying to a ball
no worse then applying substances to clothing, face etc to apply to a ball
moaning about a ball being slightly out of shape!! it usually moves more like that anyway
when all these are cleared up then we may see a difference
		
Click to expand...

Its premeditated, the premeditation makes it far worse imo, the fact that half the aussie side discussed it and decided it was the way forward makes it far worse. There is plenty wrong with cricket and the sport and its morals have vastly deteriorated and this still stands out as horrendous, especially considering how whiter than white they are when preaching about everyone else


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 25, 2018)

Everybody involved should be banned from cricket for life.

That would make a loud and clear statement to the rest of the world that cheating is not acceptable.


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 25, 2018)

shagster said:



			it is no worse than atherton and a pocket full of dirt
no worse than edging a ball and not walking
no worse than players eating sugary sweets, then applying to a ball
no worse then applying substances to clothing, face etc to apply to a ball
moaning about a ball being slightly out of shape!! it usually moves more like that anyway
when all these are cleared up then we may see a difference
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s infinitely worse. The fact that an entire group of senior players and, I suspect, coaches, sat down and decided on this course of action, AND then roped in the least experienced player in the side to do their dirty work for them takes this to a whole new level.

I have long disliked the smug Smith and sneering David Warner. Iâ€™m so glad my opinion of them has been vindicated. Australia have been behaving in a boorish way for years, but I have still admired how good they can be. But Iâ€™m delighted that they will, at long last, be the authors of their own demise.

Their arrogance, and the crass stupidity shown by thinking they would have a hope of getting away with it, have come back to slap them squarely in the face.


----------



## shagster (Mar 25, 2018)

whilst i agree with a lot of billysboots comments
cheating is cheating
atherton did not find the dirt on the pitch, he took it with him 
chewing sugary sweets is to gain an advantage just as sunscreen type products are
they had a piece of emery paper which has the same effect
doing it in front of SA telly was stupid aka atherton


----------



## richart (Mar 25, 2018)

I think it is insulting to England that the Aussies didn't need to revert to cheating to beat us. They should be made to apologise.

Can imagine what the banter will be like when Smith, Warner Bancroft etc are batting.  Might need to turn down the stump microphones.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 25, 2018)

shagster said:



			whilst i agree with a lot of billysboots comments
cheating is cheating
atherton did not find the dirt on the pitch, he took it with him 
chewing sugary sweets is to gain an advantage just as sunscreen type products are
they had a piece of emery paper which has the same effect
doing it in front of SA telly was stupid aka atherton
		
Click to expand...

Reference to Atherton's  dirt in the pocket is hardly relevant to the current situation as it was over 25 years ago. 

As for the sweets and sunscreen they are not in the same field as the Australians actions. They are not concealed.


----------



## Sweep (Mar 26, 2018)

Wouldnâ€™t it be a start to disallow pockets in cricket trousers and putting your hand down your pants during the course of play (which is basically bad manners anyway, I mean someone had to shake his hand at the end of the game).

I jest, but maybe a cricket aficionado could explain the difference between shining the ball which is after all changing the ball and this.


----------



## Wilson (Mar 26, 2018)

Sweep said:



			Wouldnâ€™t it be a start to disallow pockets in cricket trousers and putting your hand down your pants during the course of play (which is basically bad manners anyway, I mean someone had to shake his hand at the end of the game).

I jest, but maybe a cricket aficionado could explain the difference between shining the ball which is after all changing the ball and this.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s about getting the ball to swing, with a newer ball the shiny side will travel through the air quicker, making it swing. With an older ball, I believe the air goes through the seam and somehow makes the ball swing towards the shiny side.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 26, 2018)

Sweep said:



			Wouldnâ€™t it be a start to disallow pockets in cricket trousers and putting your hand down your pants during the course of play (which is basically bad manners anyway, I mean someone had to shake his hand at the end of the game).

I jest, but maybe a cricket aficionado could explain the difference between shining the ball which is after all changing the ball and this.
		
Click to expand...

You are allowed to shine the ball by rubbing on your trousers and natural saliva. These two methods are deemed natural. You are not allowed to introduce outside or artificial elements in order to shine the ball.

People tried Murray mints etc to add a sugary element but that has been stopped now.

Trousers and saliva, no more.

Both of the above allow a gradual shine to the ball, one that is achievable to all, and will not distort the movement of the ball in an unreasonable way.

In golfing terms a driver can give an element of spring off the face but not too much. Cricket has tried to retain the not too much aspect of shining by restricting the methods of shining.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 26, 2018)

I should add, the Aussies were trying to rough one side up. The theory is the same as shining. Create a difference between the two sides of the ball, one shiny, one rough. The greater the difference the greater the swing.

Umpires do check the ball every so often to see if there is obvious tampering happening.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2018)

I think the ICC bottled it. The punishments dished out are derisory. I hope CA do more, probably in the hope of repairing some of their reputation.

And talking of reputations; good or bad, they stick around like chewing gum on the bottom of your shoe. I look at Atherton and think cheat. The senior leadership team of Australia will always be labelled as cheats. And I hope the sledging they will receive is brutal.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2018)

It appears the ICC can do more than a one match ban for Smith and have put the ball in the court of CA - talk of Captaincy and Vice being removed from Smith and Warner plus 6 or 12 month bans - plus Lehman losing his job - nothing been said about Bancroft who i expect will get a smaller ban


----------



## Mudball (Mar 26, 2018)

Looks like Smith has lost the captaincy of his IPL side.. but he is allowed to play..  acc to cricimfo

Though Smith will not lead Royals, he will available for selection. According to the franchise, only if Smith gets banned by Cricket Australia or if the BCCI says he cannot play, will he not play the IPL.


----------



## Don Barzini (Mar 26, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			And I hope the sledging they will receive is brutal.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt the whingeing Aussies will at some point claim it's "crossed a line" though.


----------



## IanM (Mar 26, 2018)

Kiwi in the office was grinning like a Cheshire Cat today


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2018)

seems mr warner not making friends again

https://www.foxsports.com.au/cricke...t/news-story/4d13aa1f3b1af2dc5412d38ea9479b37


----------



## Mudball (Mar 27, 2018)

Interesting perspective from NCG on if this happened in golf 

https://www.nationalclubgolfer.com/news/imagine-australia-cricket-team-cheating-happened-golf/


----------



## Mudball (Mar 27, 2018)

This story never stops giving .. now video emerges of Bancroft putting sugar in his pocket during the Ashes... 

http://www.timesnownews.com/amp/spo...-kept-sugar-in-his-pocket-during-ashes/211186

The Indian media is ruthlessly following this story... canâ€™t blame them as the Indians (just like the other teams) have been at the receiving end of some chin music from the Ashes.. not to say about Smiths famous â€˜brain fadeâ€™ asking for dressing room review


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2018)

Cricket Australia announcement claim it was limited to 3 players; Warner, Smith and Bancroft who are all heading home immediately (ie not playing final test), somehow Lehman is still in charge (like Teflon is Boof)

Significant sanctions of those 3 to follow

So it seems CA trying to sweep at least some of it under the carpet too, whilst hanging those 3 out to dry (when they are finally ready)


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2018)

Cricket Australia peddling the isolated incident BS, yeah of course it is maaaaate


----------



## chrisd (Mar 27, 2018)

Like we believe that only 3 knew &#129296;


----------



## Tongo (Mar 27, 2018)

Well that was a damp squib. 

Even if Lehmann didnt know he should go. And Smith should resign / be sacked as skipper.


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2018)

Tongo said:



			Well that was a damp squib. 

Even if Lehmann didnt know he should go. And Smith should resign / be sacked as skipper.
		
Click to expand...

How lehman survives ill never understand, expect Bancroft becomes just a state player now, weve prob seen the last of Warner as an international, he'll jump on the T20 franchise gravy train now, Smith the uncertain one, expect he serves a short suspension then returns but not as captain


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 27, 2018)

Mudball said:



			This story never stops giving .. now video emerges of Bancroft putting sugar in his pocket during the Ashes... 

http://www.timesnownews.com/amp/spo...-kept-sugar-in-his-pocket-during-ashes/211186

The Indian media is ruthlessly following this story... canâ€™t blame them as the Indians (just like the other teams) have been at the receiving end of some chin music from the Ashes.. not to say about Smiths famous â€˜brain fadeâ€™ asking for dressing room review
		
Click to expand...

The mere fact Bancroft is doing it with other players around him shows that its not isolated. Everyone and their dog knew about it. Its cheating at an institutional level.


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			The mere fact Bancroft is doing it with other players around him shows that its not isolated. Everyone and their dog knew about it. Its cheating at an institutional level.
		
Click to expand...

no one knew he was doing it but knew to throw the ball to him lol


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2018)

The more you think about it the more amazing it is, that three batsmen decided to doctor the condition of the ball but the supposed 3 other members of the leadership group, all bowlers, and using the doctored ball, knew nothing about it


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/ozzymanreviews/posts/1761202897248903


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 27, 2018)

fundy said:



			The more you think about it the more amazing it is, that three batsmen decided to doctor the condition of the ball but the supposed 3 other members of the leadership group, all bowlers, and using the doctored ball, knew nothing about it
		
Click to expand...

They also appear to have thrown Smith under the bus. Their statement directly contradicts the statement Smith gave saying that the leadership group had discussed it. They're effectively saying that Smith's statement was a lie.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 27, 2018)

fundy said:



https://www.facebook.com/ozzymanreviews/posts/1761202897248903

Click to expand...

LOL love the bat signed by the Aussie team!!


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			LOL love the bat signed by the Aussie team!!
		
Click to expand...

seen their new mascot?

https://www.facebook.com/Australian...796440510559/1703264496397077/?type=3&theater


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2018)

fundy said:



			seen their new mascot?

https://www.facebook.com/Australian...796440510559/1703264496397077/?type=3&theater

Click to expand...

PMSL, that's brilliant.  :thup:


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			PMSL, that's brilliant.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

some funny people out there for sure, good to see some Aussies with a sense of humour over it


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2018)

So is there/was there a Leadership Group..?
CA have done half a job.
Does the Aussie Cricket team have any credibility left at all?
Isn't this worse than doing nothing?
Knowing that there's 2 or 3 cheats still playing......
I'd have to be one of the few that didn't know...


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2018)

Imurg said:



			So is there/was there a Leadership Group..?
CA have done half a job.
Does the Aussie Cricket team have any credibility left at all?
Isn't this worse than doing nothing?
Knowing that there's 2 or 3 cheats still playing......
I'd have to be one of the few that didn't know...
		
Click to expand...

i think you can assume to some degree that all 11 players and the coaching staff knew, hard not to, to what extent each played a part is less clear and CA clearly trying to tar as few as possible


----------



## Wilson (Mar 27, 2018)

What a shambles, CA are now dropping the ball here too, no way only these 3 were involved, and how Lehman keeps his job is astounding.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2018)

Can't understand why Lehman is still there. Even if he wasn't compliant, he's the team manager and therefore carries a responsibility for the behaviour of his players. Very poor handling by the ICC and the Aussie board


----------



## User101 (Mar 27, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't understand why Lehman is still there. Even if he wasn't compliant, he's the team manager and therefore carries a responsibility for the behaviour of his players. Very poor handling by the ICC and the Aussie board
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that just indicative of how the Aussies see themselves ?? I don't know I'm watching from afar but from what I've gathered they (the Aussies) recently have been playing nasty and to quote someone "friendless" so the CA doing as they've done almost confirms that, they are only gonna execute those small numbers as it's a back to the wall stuff....hope that makes sense..


----------



## User101 (Mar 27, 2018)

This probably explains better what I was trying to say...




If Lehmann knew about it he should be sacked, if he didn't he should also be sacked as he has zero control over his captain or players. His position is 100% untenable. 

I read somewhere that one of the "leadership group" knew nothing of the plan to cheat and was furious that he had Benin implicated by Smith. That group is now (we are supposed to believe) is made up of Smith, Warner & Cummings (who has 8 caps). The CA board must think the rest of the world is stupid, thereby acting in exactly the same arrogant manner as the players.

Click to expand...


----------



## Wilson (Mar 27, 2018)

Iâ€™ve just been doing some further reading on this, Jim Maxwell, (Aussie broadcaster who is in SA with the Team), is saying that it was Warnerâ€™s idea, and Smith asked what he & Bancroft were chatting about, and then said he didnâ€™t want to know. 

The comment about the leadership group has been rolled back, as some of the bowlers are threatening action as they are perceived to be part of this, yet are adamant they had no knowledge.

Interestingly Maxwell is also saying Warner has been ostracised by the othe players, so it looks like they are placing the blame with him.


----------



## User101 (Mar 27, 2018)

Ye I read that very same thing.


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2018)

heard very diff re leadership group, supposed to be smith, warner, lyon, starc and hazlewood

cummins not the brightest and rarely fit, be amazed how youd ever have him in that sort of role


----------



## Piece (Mar 28, 2018)

Boof didn't know anything...:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hiding the walky talky once on camera, with the other walky talky in the 12th man's hands, who just happens to run on the field and talk to Bancroft. :rofl:

He'll resign soon enough.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 28, 2018)

Tim Paine as Australia Test Captain. What is happening? What a shambles they are.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 28, 2018)

Smith banned for a year by CA
Same for Warner
9 months for Bancroft


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 28, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Smith banned for a year by CA
Same for Warner
9 months for Bancroft
		
Click to expand...

I posted earlier that I did not expect much to happen over this. I thought there would be a bit of fuss and then it would be dusted under the carpet, all would return to normal. I have to say I have never been happier to be wrong. Excellent response by CA, they also have added a 2yr ban for Warner or Smith captaining Australia.

I know you can argue about whether these 3 are the sacrificial lambs and others have dodged the bullet but the punishments relating to them send a clear message. They also send a bit of a message to other countries, if your players are messing with the ball, this is what should happen to them. No more sweets in the pocket.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 28, 2018)

I think, with the wave of discontent back home,this is the least CA could do.
When your PM is virtually asking for blood, anything less would have been dangerous.
Personally, I can't see any of them playing for OZ again.
Too much baggage.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 28, 2018)

Aggers this morning was suggesting that Warner will become a Pietersen and be a 20-20 for hire man. Good living to be made at that. Smith will come back because they can't afford to lose a batsman as good as him. Don't know enough about Bancroft.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 28, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Aggers this morning was suggesting that Warner will become a Pietersen and be a 20-20 for hire man. Good living to be made at that. Smith will come back because they can't afford to lose a batsman as good as him. Don't know enough about Bancroft.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Smith will definitely be back, probably for the Ashes next year.
I really do hope someone goes to a game in fancy dress as a bag of Silver Spoon :rofl:


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2018)

Decent response from CA on the 3 obviously involved, think 3 of the bowlers rumoured to be on the leadership group are really lucky not to have been penalised, and Lehman must feel like hes won the lottery. Mixed bag

Seems Warner been thrown fully under the bus (explain the outcast bits yesterday), as it was his plan, he showed Bancroft how to do it etc, Smith partially so for being weak as captain

Looks like club crickets just got harder for a year in parts of Australia


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2018)

i suppose looking on the bright side, plenty of sledging material for whoever is playing against the Aussies for the next few years.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 28, 2018)

Smith and Warner also banned from this seasons IPL - both were set to captain their respective teams.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 28, 2018)

Bancroft ban about right - young, inexperienced player who has been put up to something by those who should know better. We just don't know how much pressure was applied to him to comply.

Smith and Warner should've got 3 years ban minimum to really send a message. If they'd been players from the Indian sub-continent they'd have got a lot longer.

Warner comes across as a nasty bit of work - would've banned him from all cricket for that period.

And as others have said, the other members of the 'leadership group' (which surely must consist of DL) have got away with it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 28, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Smith and Warner should've got 3 years ban minimum to really send a message. If they'd been players from the Indian sub-continent they'd have got a lot longer.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think so? If you google previous punishments for ball tampering they don't come anywhere close to this. This is a massive punishment.

Regarding Bancroft, if you see the sugar in the pocket picture from the 4th test v England then that would suggest he has previous and this was not a first attempt.

The ban by the IPL is a big one. Smith and Warner would be on big money there so that will hurt.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 28, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you think so? If you google previous punishments for ball tampering they don't come anywhere close to this. This is a massive punishment.

Regarding Bancroft, if you see the sugar in the pocket picture from the 4th test v England then that would suggest he has previous and this was not a first attempt.

The ban by the IPL is a big one. Smith and Warner would be on big money there so that will hurt.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it's a massive punishment, but given the level of outrage - especially in Australia - CA could've made an even bigger statement that would've had a huge impact on cricket across the globe. Just my opinion of course!

Take your point about Bancroft and the 4th Ashes test, but ultimately still very early in his test career and establishing himself in the Australian side. Yes he should've known better and perhaps stood his ground and refused, but ultimately when you're getting pressure from the senior players very difficult to do that.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 28, 2018)

I think it is the right ban bearing in mind the outrage across Australian sport in general. I would, however, have added to it in that I would have given all involved the chance to admit to previous wrongdoing like this and advised that if involvement in this or any other instance was denied but later found out then the ban would be even more severe.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 28, 2018)

Anyone think we ought to set fire to a new set of stumps, chuck them in an urn and invite the Kiwis over every 18 months or so for 5 tests instead of the convicts.......


----------



## Piece (Mar 28, 2018)

Penalties aren't hard IMHO. Wouldn't surprise if some of this punishment isn't just because of the test match v Saffers, but takes into consideration what's has (allegedly) gone on before.

All three could be playing the Ashes next summer.


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 29, 2018)

Not sure I buy the â€˜tearsâ€™ from Mr Smith this morning. ðŸ¤”


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 29, 2018)

Totally agree with previous post. Bancroft came over quite sincere.

However think it will be totally different once Warner takes centre stage. Cannot see him appearing contrite!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 29, 2018)

Pitiful if you ask me, and a display that doesnâ€™t wash with me.
Have to say, since  these 3 players were the only ones to be punished or knew of the actions.....what sort of bowlers do the Aussies have that donâ€™t notice a side of the ball has been scuffed up big time?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 29, 2018)

Matty6 said:



			Not sure I buy the â€˜tearsâ€™ from Mr Smith this morning. ï¤”
		
Click to expand...

It looked genuine to me.  I suspect the gravity of it is dawning on him, currently the worlds best batsman has had his legacy tarnished forever. 

Whilst not excusing him in any way, I think this is an example of a situation where you have had a long pattern of questionable behaviour where the line keeps getting pushed further and further, until it eventually gets pushed too far . And the people who are doing the pushing at that time cop for it. Happens a lot and the current general culture of the setup is a lot to blame (see also MPs expense scandal, the #metoo movement, and I'm not comparing the severity or impact of them, just the way they were allowed to happen) .  Yes in this case he is a main part of setting that culture, but the foundations have been laid for a long time.


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 29, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			what sort of bowlers do the Aussies have that donâ€™t notice a side of the ball has been scuffed up big time?
		
Click to expand...

This irks me a great deal. The whole purpose of working on the ball is for the benefit of the bowlers. What world class bowling outfit wouldnâ€™t notice a severely roughed up ball. 

The Aussies have decided that they will only let three people take the rap for this. I canâ€™t believe for one minute the bowlers werenâ€™t aware of what was going on.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 29, 2018)

Shamelessly ripped from Twitter....

It's Mitchell Starc I feel sorry for because, according to CA, it was only 3 batsmen who knew about the ball tampering designed to help the bowling attack. Poor sod has genuinely believed he's Wasim Akram all this time....


----------



## User101 (Mar 29, 2018)

I think you have to be pretty heartless not to be touched by Smiths press conference. Possibly not being a cricket fan or from a cricketing nation I can be a bit more objective but that seemed sincere to me.

He's messed up big time, show me someone who hasn't and I'll show you a liar and I do believe he wishes he hadn't but the fact remains if yer gonna cheat you have to accept what comes your way if you get caught.


----------



## Piece (Mar 29, 2018)

Smith is carrying the can for Warner's instigation of ball tampering. Smith's mistake was turning a blind eye and not stopping it there and then when he knew. Which leads nicely to Lehmann. If Smith is the fall-guy, then surely Lehmann is as well, being the coach of the team that sets the tone and culture. Him not knowing is irrelevant. He's in charge of the team, it's happened under his watch and thus needs to be fired or resign. Leaving the three players to take *all* the consequences isn't right in my book.

Looking forward to a Warner presser, if and when it comes. :mmm:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 29, 2018)

Top post from Piece. The tone of this side has been dreadful for some time, that is set and allowed to develop by Lehman. I can buy that he didn't know about this, looking at the balcony and walkie talkie conversations I can accept that, but the atmosphere of the team and the fact they thought this would be okay suggests a cultural issue within that dressing room.

With regards to the state of the ball, the skill would be to affect the ball without making the change obvious. The umpire checks the ball every so often, it gets passed to them after a wicket, end of session etc, so any major roughing up would be identified immediately. Bancroft would be looking to make marginal alterations to the ball. At that level, that is all that is required.

The one point I would accept from Lehman is that we have to be a little careful about those three players now. I confess to enjoying the initial bloodletting but there is a welfare issue now and I hope CA are handling them. In the modern era of social media, 24 hr news the pressures must be huge and it would be horrible if one of them did something stupid following all of this.


----------



## Slab (Mar 29, 2018)

Piece said:



			Smith is carrying the can for Warner's instigation of ball tampering. Smith's mistake was turning a blind eye and not stopping it there and then when he knew. Which leads nicely to Lehmann. If Smith is the fall-guy, *then surely Lehmann is as well, being the coach of the team that sets the tone and culture. Him not knowing is irrelevant. He's in charge of the team, it's happened under his watch and thus needs to be fired or resign.* Leaving the three players to take *all* the consequences isn't right in my book.

Looking forward to a Warner presser, if and when it comes. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Does this just apply in sport?

If I give someone a written warning or even dismissal, as their manager I typically don't give myself one too or expect one from my boss for their misdemeanor just because it was on my watch, especially if i had no knowledge


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2018)

Matty6 said:



			Not sure I buy the â€˜tearsâ€™ from Mr Smith this morning. ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Watching him squirm is good though :thup:


----------



## Green Man (Mar 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Watching him squirm is good though :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Agree. They are only sorry because they got caught. 

The idea that this was the first time they did it or that they were the only players involved is laughable.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 29, 2018)

Slab said:



			Does this just apply in sport?

If I give someone a written warning or even dismissal, as their manager I typically don't give myself one too or expect one from my boss for their misdemeanor just because it was on my watch, especially if i had no knowledge
		
Click to expand...

I think the relationship is different. He is with them intensely for 8-9 months of the year, sharing hotels, dressing rooms etc. He spends an awful lot of time with the players, in close confines. What the players know they can and can not get away with is far more likely. Whilst this is possibly a one off the Aussies have been getting in the faces of opponents for some time now. That is not by accident.  You can compare that to Mourinho, creating a siege mentality, them against us.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 29, 2018)

Green Man said:



			Agree. They are only sorry because they got caught. 

The idea that this was the first time they did it or that they were the only players involved is laughable.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. If the cameras hadnâ€™t caught them out, would they have had a guilty moment and fessed up? Of course not.
They have been caught cheating, and now are trying to reduce the disgust of their actions by trying to garner sympathy.
Personally I think the whole team is culpable.


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Watching him squirm is good though :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oh hell yes! &#128514;


----------



## Piece (Mar 29, 2018)

Slab said:



			Does this just apply in sport?

If I give someone a written warning or even dismissal, as their manager I typically don't give myself one too or expect one from my boss for their misdemeanor just because it was on my watch, especially if i had no knowledge
		
Click to expand...

Politics and government is another obvious area where this may apply?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 29, 2018)

Lehman stepping down after this series.
Good!


----------



## User101 (Mar 29, 2018)

Not much sympathy from this place eh &#129315;&#129315;

So tell me, why not ? I don't think it's cause theyot cheating I suspect the lack of sympathy is deeper rooted.


----------



## Piece (Mar 29, 2018)

_"Lehman made his decision after watching Smith and Bancroft deliver emotional apologies at news conferences earlier on Thursday."

"After viewing Steve and Cameron's hurting, it's only fair that I make this decision," said Lehmann, who was contracted until the 2019 Ashes. "I'm ultimately responsible for the culture of the team."

"This will allow cricket Australia to complete a full review into the team and allow them to implement changes to regain the trust of the Australian public, this is the right thing for Australian cricket."

"It's been a wonderful experience coaching the Australian cricket team. I hope the team rebuilds from this and the Australian public finds it in their hearts to forgive these young men."

He added: "They've made a grave mistake but they are not bad people."_


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 29, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Not much sympathy from this place eh &#63779;&#63779;

So tell me, why not ? I don't think it's cause theyot cheating I suspect the lack of sympathy is deeper rooted.
		
Click to expand...

It would be the equivalent of Mourinho cheating and being caught. The Aussies for the last few years have been aggressive, nasty, unpleasant. They have been getting under the skin of most test nations, not just England, hence the worldwide joy at what has happened. There is a fair amount of joy under the heading of 'couldn't happen to a nicer bunch'.

Australians have always pushed close to the wind and there are a few of their team over the years who we would have enjoyed watching squirm had this happened to them. David Warner is in that category so people are enjoying watching his fall from grace.


----------



## User101 (Mar 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It would be the equivalent of Mourinho cheating and being caught. The Aussies for the last few years have been aggressive, nasty, unpleasant. They have been getting under the skin of most test nations, not just England, hence the worldwide joy at what has happened. There is a fair amount of joy under the heading of 'couldn't happen to a nicer bunch'.

Australians have always pushed close to the wind and there are a few of their team over the years who we would have enjoyed watching squirm had this happened to them. David Warner is in that category so people are enjoying watching his fall from grace.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that explains a lot.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 29, 2018)

The Barmy Army had a song saying that it would have been better Warner being on the receiving end of â€˜that ballâ€™ rather than Phil Hughes!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 29, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Not much sympathy from this place eh &#34253;&#34253;

So tell me, why not ? I don't think it's cause theyot cheating I suspect the lack of sympathy is deeper rooted.
		
Click to expand...

I still see Mike Atherton as a cheat, exactly the same as the Aussies. Got nowt to do with who they are or who they play for. If you have a look at the level of criticism they are receiving at home, its brutal, and no different to on here.


----------



## Wilson (Mar 29, 2018)

Interestingly, my Australian relatives are being far harsher than we are, their view is that all 3 of them, plus Lehman, should be banned for life, for disgracing the Australian Cricket Team. 

Now the initial shock was warn off, and more info has come out, I do have an ounce of sympathy for Bancroft, heâ€™s young, and I think has allowed Warner to bully him into this. I feel slightly sorry for Smith, heâ€™s made a very poor choice in not stopping Warner/Bancroft, and will rightly pay the price, I also admire him for facing the press with Bancroft, and not throwing him under the bus on his own. As for Warner, he deserves all he gets, heâ€™s a bully, who loves to dish it, but canâ€™t take it - my suspicion is that heâ€™s the ring leader in this, and itâ€™ll be interesting as to which teams give him a chance from here.


----------



## Wilson (Mar 29, 2018)

Piece said:



			Smith is carrying the can for Warner's instigation of ball tampering. Smith's mistake was turning a blind eye and not stopping it there and then when he knew. Which leads nicely to Lehmann. If Smith is the fall-guy, then surely Lehmann is as well, being the coach of the team that sets the tone and culture. Him not knowing is irrelevant. He's in charge of the team, it's happened under his watch and thus needs to be fired or resign. Leaving the three players to take *all* the consequences isn't right in my book.

Looking forward to a Warner presser, if and when it comes. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I concur with your thoughts on Lehman, how he thought his position was tenable after this Iâ€™ll never know, and why CA didnâ€™t think they needed a clear out, to reset the culture, is beyond me.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 29, 2018)

Piece said:



_"Lehman made his decision after watching Smith and Bancroft deliver emotional apologies at news conferences earlier on Thursday."

"After viewing Steve and Cameron's hurting, it's only fair that I make this decision," said Lehmann, who was contracted until the 2019 Ashes. "I'm ultimately responsible for the culture of the team."

"This will allow cricket Australia to complete a full review into the team and allow them to implement changes to regain the trust of the Australian public, this is the right thing for Australian cricket."

"It's been a wonderful experience coaching the Australian cricket team. I hope the team rebuilds from this and the Australian public finds it in their hearts to forgive these young men."

He added: "They've made a grave mistake but they are not bad people."_

Click to expand...

Its funny that everything seems to be about Australia and their supporters, very little about South Africa and the world wide supporters who have had their sport tarnished. And, I disagree that they "are not bad people", in my opinion cheats are "bad people"


----------



## PieMan (Mar 29, 2018)

Wilson said:



			Interestingly, my Australian relatives are being far harsher than we are, their view is that all 3 of them, plus Lehman, should be banned for life, for disgracing the Australian Cricket Team.
		
Click to expand...

Yes mine too! They also cannot believe that it was just those three who were banned - incredulous that none of the bowlers were found to be involved! As one of my cousins said to me, in typical aussie style "mate, if the bowlers didn't know the f****** ball was being f****** tampered with then they're f****** idiots"!!


----------



## Mudball (Mar 30, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It would be the equivalent of Mourinho cheating and being caught. The Aussies for the last few years have been aggressive, nasty, unpleasant. They have been getting under the skin of most test nations, not just England, hence the worldwide joy at what has happened. There is a fair amount of joy under the heading of 'couldn't happen to a nicer bunch'.

Australians have always pushed close to the wind and there are a few of their team over the years who we would have enjoyed watching squirm had this happened to them. David Warner is in that category so people are enjoying watching his fall from grace.
		
Click to expand...

Good one from Cricinfo .. they digging up some old dirt here.. as you say much of the rest of the world is enjoying this ring side view while the Joe Aussie is asking for blood and turned up at CA with their pitchforks .. CA on the other hand is still in damage control 

http://www.espncricinfo.com/story/_/id/22961057/sanctimony-steve-waugh 

I wonder who will be the first to write a kiss and tell book .. Warner?


----------



## user2010 (Mar 30, 2018)

I reckon there was more ball-tampering going on in those interviews, to make themselves cry/tear up.:thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 30, 2018)

Mudball said:



			Good one from Cricinfo .. they digging up some old dirt here.. as you say much of the rest of the world is enjoying this ring side view while the Joe Aussie is asking for blood and turned up at CA with their pitchforks .. CA on the other hand is still in damage control 

http://www.espncricinfo.com/story/_/id/22961057/sanctimony-steve-waugh 

I wonder who will be the first to write a kiss and tell book .. Warner?
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Look at most sledging quotes and they involve an Aussie either giving it out or taking a cracker of a reply.

I think the change in culture started with Alan Border who decided the team was too soft. Since then they have played in the faces of the opposition and made a lot of enemies. Every Aussie team in my memory, including great players such as McGrath, Warne, Hayden have been damned nasty.

I should add, Anderson and Stokes are sledgers and I wish they would stop or be stopped. It is unnecessary and demeaning.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 30, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I should add, Anderson and Stokes are sledgers and I wish they would stop or be stopped. It is unnecessary and demeaning.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely spot on. 

Anderson is probably one of the biggest "gobs" in world cricket. 

I have never understood why teams think sledging is necessary and most who give it can't take it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 30, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Absolutely spot on. 

Anderson is probably one of the biggest "gobs" in world cricket. 

I have never understood why teams think sledging is necessary and most who give it can't take it.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree MM, sledging is a part of the game that I think is great. I know some overstep the mark but overall I think itâ€™s good for the game.


----------



## Lazkir (Mar 30, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Absolutely spot on. 

Anderson is probably one of the biggest "gobs" in world cricket. 

I have never understood why teams think sledging is necessary* and most who give it can't take it.*

Click to expand...


Because it's a form of bullying, and like most bullies, they can dish it out but can't take it.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 30, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I disagree MM, sledging is a part of the game that I think is great. I know some overstep the mark but overall I think itâ€™s good for the game.
		
Click to expand...

I have been on the end of It, albeit in Club cricket, and I found it pathetic because the sledger is almost invariably acting up and wouldn't be prepared to back himself off the field. 

"Sticks and stones may break my bones..."


----------



## Don Barzini (Mar 30, 2018)

Sledging has become part of the game, which is a shame really. But I suppose the equivalent of it happens in every team sport. True to say that a lot of the ones who dish it out canâ€™t take it when the tables are turned. Warner is a prize example. 

I think its appalling if it happens at amateur level though. I played village cricket a few years back after not playing since I was a teenager and I was surprised to see (and hear) it go on. I played for a menâ€™s team and we had a few teenagers playing for us too. One time a young lad of 14 or 15 went out to bat and as he entered the field, several grown men started giving him verbal abuse along the lines of â€œYouâ€™re only here to make up the numbers, you wonâ€™t last longâ€. He was a good player but the poor kid didnâ€™t fare too well as a result and was almost in tears when he came back from the middle.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 30, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			Sledging has become part of the game, which is a shame really. But I suppose the equivalent of it happens in every team sport. True to say that a lot of the ones who dish it out canâ€™t take it when the tables are turned. Warner is a prize example. 

I think its appalling if it happens at amateur level though. I played village cricket a few years back after not playing since I was a teenager and I was surprised to see (and hear) it go on. I played for a menâ€™s team and we had a few teenagers playing for us too. One time a young lad of 14 or 15 went out to bat and as he entered the field, several grown men started giving him verbal abuse along the lines of â€œYouâ€™re only here to make up the numbers, you wonâ€™t last longâ€. He was a good player but the poor kid didnâ€™t fare too well as a result and was almost in tears when he came back from the middle.
		
Click to expand...


One of my sons made his debut in the Leics Premier League at the age of 14 and when in the forties (finished 48 n.o.) was told by the opposition wicket-keeper that it was "the sh****est" batting he had seen all season. Andrew is a keeper himself and he responded by saying to this 38 year old "I know but stick around and you will at least see some decent keeping!"

The guy was apoplectic with anger and started going on to his team-mates but unfortunately for him they had collapsed with laughter. Also had a former Kent & Leics bowler have a go at him and he too couldn't take it when the youngster had a go back. 

Like I say I cannot see the point.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 30, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			Sledging has become part of the game, which is a shame really. But I suppose the equivalent of it happens in every team sport. True to say that a lot of the ones who dish it out canâ€™t take it when the tables are turned. Warner is a prize example. 

I think its appalling if it happens at amateur level though. I played village cricket a few years back after not playing since I was a teenager and I was surprised to see (and hear) it go on. I played for a menâ€™s team and we had a few teenagers playing for us too. One time a young lad of 14 or 15 went out to bat and as he entered the field, several grown men started giving him verbal abuse along the lines of â€œYouâ€™re only here to make up the numbers, you wonâ€™t last longâ€. He was a good player but the poor kid didnâ€™t fare too well as a result and was almost in tears when he came back from the middle.
		
Click to expand...

I should not say this but my son plays U8 pairs cricket and it was his first (half) season.. 
Playing against other U8/9 teams is mostly fun as they all â€˜turn upâ€™ and there is not much more than that. 
However we played a team (which I believed won the league) and they were sledging .. and itâ€™s U8s. It got so bad that one of the parents who was umpiring had to ask their kids to calm down!! It might have been seen as fair game by the coach. My nipper just froze as he had never heard anything like that before (and thankfully after). 

When we got home nipper asked me to put some throw downs to him and â€˜speak like the other teamâ€™ .. left a bad taste. Kids get it from telly, parents and the coaches... and it starts early


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 30, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			One of my sons made his debut in the Leics Premier League at the age of 14 and when in the forties (finished 48 n.o.) was told by the opposition wicket-keeper that it was "the sh****est" batting he had seen all season. Andrew is a keeper himself and he responded by saying to this 38 year old "I know but stick around and you will at least see some decent keeping!"

The guy was apoplectic with anger and started going on to his team-mates but unfortunately for him they had collapsed with laughter. Also had a former Kent & Leics bowler have a go at him and he too couldn't take it when the youngster had a go back. 

Like I say I cannot see the point.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant from your son. I was decent as a junior, sadly did not progress, and was targeted a few times by adults. Unfortunately I froze, I was intimidated, and I would have loved to have come back as your son did. Only sledged once as an adult, stopped being good so was no longer a threat. I smiled at the bloke and laughed, it sent him nuts.

The best response I saw was when I was at the other end to one of our opening batsmen, an oldish bloke. The opposition opening bowler sledged him. He stood stock straight, pointed his bat at him and asked him if he wanted to go over to the car park and sort this out. The bowler went white, apologised and never said another word.

Sledgers are generally bullies and target decent players, hence why they sledged your son.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 30, 2018)

I was a good wicket keeper (well at club level) but should have batted #12. Made Ambrose, Tufnell or any other famous rabbits look good. We played a team at their place and I was last man in with about a dozen left to win with #10 at the other end who was not a great batsman either. We blocked, left, blocked and you could see the opposition getting frustrated. Their keeper started giving me some verbals. I smiled. Eventually there was a ball outside off stump a decent batsman would have driven with ease. I got a thick edge which sailed past the keeper for four. I simply turned round and said "if you'd opened your big mouth you'd have caught that". We managed to eek out the win with a ball to spare. The opposition barely stayed for the formalities despite being the home side. 

I don't mind it. Had it in team sports, and given it as well but at U8 level that's a sad inditement of what youngsters are seeing on the TV and thinking is the norm.


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 30, 2018)

I admit to dishing a fair bit out as a narky quick(ish) bowler. You would always pick your targets. Old rivalries, grudge players, players who had given it me in the past. Never young kids, rabbits in headlights or people making up numbers.
Ironically, onwards the end of my playing days it was the younger 18 or so yr olds who were the worst for giving it....
With regards to the Oz situation is it worse than what atherton did?!? I just canâ€™t stand Warner, but thatâ€™s more as an England fan than anything. I wonder if Smith will ever recover?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 30, 2018)

Karl102 said:



			I admit to dishing a fair bit out as a narky quick(ish) bowler. You would always pick your targets. Old rivalries, grudge players, players who had given it me in the past. Never young kids, rabbits in headlights or people making up numbers.
Ironically, onwards the end of my playing days it was the younger 18 or so yr olds who were the worst for giving it....
*With regards to the Oz situation is it worse than what atherton did*?!? I just canâ€™t stand Warner, but thatâ€™s more as an England fan than anything. I wonder if Smith will ever recover?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is. It was premeditated and organised/supported by 2 senior players, not a couple of young kids. 

They all need to be held responsible and they all need to answer the questions. They've brought shame on every aussie.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 30, 2018)

Karl102 said:



			I admit to dishing a fair bit out as a narky quick(ish) bowler. You would always pick your targets. Old rivalries, grudge players, players who had given it me in the past. Never young kids, rabbits in headlights or people making up numbers.
Ironically, onwards the end of my playing days it was the younger 18 or so yr olds who were the worst for giving it....
With regards to the Oz situation is it worse than what atherton did?!? I just canâ€™t stand Warner, but thatâ€™s more as an England fan than anything. I wonder if Smith will ever recover?
		
Click to expand...

But what is the point if the player on the receiving end is obviously unaffected. 

As an opening bat I always found bowlers sledging to be largely pathetic and was never intimidated so, again, why bother. Let your bowling do the talking.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 30, 2018)

Some of the examples of sledging are brilliant and itâ€™s being going on for years - for some it will work others it wonâ€™t , just got to make sure a line isnâ€™t crossed 

http://www.cricketsledges.com/top-twenty-cricket-sledges/


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 30, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			But what is the point if the player on the receiving end is obviously unaffected. 

As an opening bat I always found bowlers sledging to be largely pathetic and was never intimidated so, again, why bother. Let your bowling do the talking.
		
Click to expand...

Like I said, the batsman that got it, were the ones that gave it when they were fielding.


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 30, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Yes it is. It was premeditated and organised/supported by 2 senior players, not a couple of young kids. 

They all need to be held responsible and they all need to answer the questions. They've brought shame on every aussie.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I agree.... having the young lad do it was out of order and stupid, to an extent I do feel sorry for him. Must have been intimidated. Playing devils advocate, wasnâ€™t  Arhertons soil in his pocket as well?


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2018)

Warner as good as admitting others are involved without naming them. Pretty horrendous press conference all in all


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 31, 2018)

fundy said:



			Warner as good as admitting others are involved without naming them. Pretty horrendous press conference all in all
		
Click to expand...

And by him saying that Cricket Australia have a problem. If they hang him out to dry he could give kiss and tell interviews that would really blow the lid off what has gone on. If it becomes a damage limitation exercise I'd expect punishments to be reduced, e.g. as seen recently with the SA bowler.

As for all the tears, and a shift in the tone of reporting in some areas to sympathy... pathetic.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 31, 2018)

An Aussie friend has heard a rumour he's asked young cricketers, in shield matches to do the same thing.


----------



## Fish (Mar 31, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			And by him saying that Cricket Australia have a problem. If they hang him out to dry he could give kiss and tell interviews that would really blow the lid off what has gone on. If it becomes a damage limitation exercise I'd expect punishments to be reduced, e.g. as seen recently with the SA bowler.

As for all the tears, and a shift in the tone of reporting in some areas to sympathy... pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

There's nothing worse than a cheating (premeditated) Aussie, oh yes there is, it's a blubbering cheating Aussie!

You know where you'll find sympathy....mate....


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 31, 2018)

Fish said:



			You know where you'll find sympathy....mate....
		
Click to expand...

Through the door on your left.


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 31, 2018)

Pathetic press conference. Didnâ€™t really answer any question directly. Just trotted out the same scripted response. He has also basically admitted that others were involved.

He was a seriously disliked figure in cricket before all this so he must know that he probably has no future in the game. I think heâ€™s setting himself up for a huge tv interview where he finally answers some questions truthfully. Then heâ€™ll hopefully pi$$ off into the sunset!!


----------



## Captainron (Mar 31, 2018)

Weâ€™re giving these Aussies a right going over! Should be an innings clobbering at this rate.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 31, 2018)

It seems their very sorry,

Yeah right, sorry they got caught more like. 

Now we know where crocodile tears come from,


----------



## fundy (Apr 1, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Weâ€™re giving these Aussies a right going over! Should be an innings clobbering at this rate.
		
Click to expand...

congrats on beating a side who cant get out of there and off to the IPL asap


----------



## njc1973 (Apr 1, 2018)

fundy said:



			congrats on beating a side who cant get out of there and off to the IPL asap 

Click to expand...

Howâ€™d the ashes go?


----------



## shagster (Apr 1, 2018)

still say bans are excessive to say the least
remind what atherton got for same offence
are we going to stop players eating sugary sweets that they dont touch off the field


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 1, 2018)

shagster said:



			are we going to stop players eating sugary sweets that they dont touch off the field
		
Click to expand...

They can eat what they like off the pitch, the umpires have the ball then. By the time they get on the pitch, get to the middle, get the ball off the umpire, the effectiveness of the sugar has disappeared from their saliva. Sweets in the pocket during a match are a no no.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 1, 2018)

shagster said:



			still say bans are excessive to say the least
remind what atherton got for same offence
are we going to stop players eating sugary sweets that they dont touch off the field
		
Click to expand...

What the hell has Atherton's actions all those years ago got to do with the current situation?

It's not a case of legal precedent.


----------



## Mudball (Apr 2, 2018)

Well,, the 'punishment' is likely to reversed even before the ink is dry...  Looks like they are pushing for the ban to exclude Australian domestic cricket.   Acc to some of the Indian media if they ban is applicable to International duties then it means they will be able to play in the IPL - since the IPL is not considered international cricket.  

https://www.smh.com.au/sport/cricke...stic-cricket-to-be-eased-20180401-p4z7bs.html


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 2, 2018)

Mudball said:



			Well,, the 'punishment' is likely to reversed even before the ink is dry...  Looks like they are pushing for the ban to exclude Australian domestic cricket.   Acc to some of the Indian media if they ban is applicable to International duties then it means they will be able to play in the IPL - since the IPL is not considered international cricket.  

https://www.smh.com.au/sport/cricke...stic-cricket-to-be-eased-20180401-p4z7bs.html

Click to expand...

I thought it was an international ban only from CA anyway. Smith and Warner retired form their IPL captaincies themselves, but then the IPL decided to ban them outright anyway.
The IPL is serperate from any cricketing authority.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 2, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I thought it was an international ban only from CA anyway. Smith and Warner retired form their IPL captaincies themselves, but then the IPL decided to ban them outright anyway.
The IPL is serperate from any cricketing authority.
		
Click to expand...

This.

The IPL is huge, huge business. What company or product would want to be linked to these guys at the moment?

Would not be entirely surprised to see the players union challenge for a reduction in the length of ban though.


----------



## Junior (Apr 2, 2018)

Their "lost" IPL contracts were worth $2.4m.  I see Hales is going over to replace Warner.

Were they crying because they were sorry, or, were they crying because they got caught ? 

Warner seems a delicate flower and not the sharpest knife in the draw.  It'll be interesting to see what he comes out with.  Seems like he's holding back to protect the others.  

What I don't get is how the bowlers never realised........


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 2, 2018)

I hate to be fair to an Aussie, bowler, but we don't know how long it was before bancroft had been caught. He may have been noticed first time up meaning the ball had barely been touched. I don't think they have said if they had spent long on the ball before they were caught.

Clearly, if he had been doing it for a while then they must have noticed. It's part of their job to care for a ball and any changes would be felt and seen very quickly.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 2, 2018)

Junior said:



			Their "lost" IPL contracts were worth $2.4m.  I see Hales is going over to replace Warner.

Were they crying because they were sorry, or, were they crying because they got caught ? 

Warner seems a delicate flower and not the sharpest knife in the draw.  It'll be interesting to see what he comes out with.  Seems like he's holding back to protect the others.  

What I don't get is how the bowlers never realised........
		
Click to expand...

A friend has heard Warner has asked younger players to do this in Shield cricket as well. Also he's not very well liked by most people!


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 2, 2018)

Is frantic polishing of the ball not a form of tampering, or is this just accepted as the norm?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 2, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Is frantic polishing of the ball not a form of tampering, or is this just accepted as the norm?
		
Click to expand...

Accepted and legal since cricket began. Natural saliva and your trousers are allowed. Outside influences are not. The team polisher has tried sucking sweets to add a sticky finish to the ball, Trescothick did it during an Ashes series if my memory serves me right, thinking that would help but the law makers got wise to that and that is now banned

If the ball could not be polished at all then the balance of the game would swing too far towards the batsman. The aim is for an equal battle and polishing the ball legally so that it can swing is part of the bowlers armoury.


----------



## Junior (Apr 2, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			A friend has heard Warner has asked younger players to do this in Shield cricket as well. Also he's not very well liked by most people!
		
Click to expand...

Im not surprised.  The fact he gets others to do it speaks volumes about him.


----------



## shagster (Apr 2, 2018)

metal micky

what atherton did was the same
appling dry dirt to a ball to alter its condition
is this not what bancroft did


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 2, 2018)

shagster said:



			metal micky

what atherton did was the same
appling dry dirt to a ball to alter its condition
is this not what bancroft did
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on this one Shaggy. Atherton used dirt to rough up one side of the ball. As big a cheat as Bancroft.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 2, 2018)

shagster said:



			metal micky

what atherton did was the same
appling dry dirt to a ball to alter its condition
is this not what bancroft did
		
Click to expand...

So the fact that Atherton did something similar 25 years ago somehow mitigates what the Australians have just done?

Of course it doesn't.


----------



## shagster (Apr 2, 2018)

google all the other ball tampering cheats, including english and our supply of players, south africa
they have been many caught and had very little punishment
atherton even changed his story about whet he was doing
yet 1 or 2 match bans
the bans given to the australians is a joke
it is extremely wrong especially in light of other punishments


----------



## Fish (Apr 2, 2018)

Iâ€™d ship them off to an island along with other offenders.......oh wait........


----------



## Junior (Apr 3, 2018)

Karl102 said:



			I admit to dishing a fair bit out as a narky quick(ish) bowler. You would always pick your targets. Old rivalries, grudge players, players who had given it me in the past. Never young kids, rabbits in headlights or people making up numbers.
Ironically, onwards the end of my playing days it was the younger 18 or so yr olds who were the worst for giving it....
With regards to the Oz situation is it worse than what atherton did?!? I just canâ€™t stand Warner, but thatâ€™s more as an England fan than anything. I wonder if Smith will ever recover?
		
Click to expand...

..... and then I would open the batting and get both barrels as they thought I was you.....who'd be an identical twin.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 3, 2018)

Junior said:



			..... and then I would open the batting and get both barrels as they thought I was you.....who'd be an identical twin.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, that's brilliant. Where did you play? I grew up playing at Toft.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 3, 2018)

shagster said:



			google all the other ball tampering cheats, including english and our supply of players, south africa
they have been many caught and had very little punishment
atherton even changed his story about whet he was doing
yet 1 or 2 match bans
the bans given to the australians is a joke
it is extremely wrong especially in light of other punishments
		
Click to expand...

Surely that is the point. 

Previous punishments have been far too lenient to deter players from continuing to cheat. If the authorities had taken a firmer stance then perhaps the cheating might have stopped. 

I really couldn't care less which country's players are involved in the deception of the public. Whoever is caught tampering in the future should, I believe, receive similar bans.

And BTW  the Australians also changed their stories, just like Atherton.


----------



## Junior (Apr 3, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha, that's brilliant. Where did you play? I grew up playing at Toft.
		
Click to expand...

Nice. Played at Toft many times.  Good wicket to bat on there!!    We were both at Lymm, and also went through the age groups with Cheshire and Lancashire Youth Cricket as it was then.


----------



## Mudball (Apr 3, 2018)

The Aussie fairytale is turning into he said.. they said.. 

http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2018-...asks-for-sanctions-to-be-reconsidered/9612494


----------



## Piece (Apr 3, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			I'm with you on this one Shaggy. Atherton used dirt to rough up one side of the ball. As big a cheat as Bancroft.
		
Click to expand...

IMHO, Atherton used a material that is found on the field of play (dirt, saliva, etc.) to alter the ball condition. Stretching the spirt of the game, yes. Cheating, less clear cut in my view. Dirt on the ball happens in the game today - spinners use dirt to dry their hands to get more ball purchase. Inevitably some of this dirt gets on the ball...

Bancroft et al, deliberately took a foreign object to alter the condition. That is more clear cut cheating, no doubt. 

I've seen bottle tops taken on to the field of play. Afridi even bit into the ball in an ODI. oo:

Previous punishments weren't harsh enough. This time it will make people think.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 3, 2018)

Piece said:



			IMHO, Atherton used a material that is found on the field of play (dirt, saliva, etc.) to alter the ball condition. Stretching the spirt of the game, yes. Cheating, less clear cut in my view. Dirt on the ball happens in the game today - spinners use dirt to dry their hands to get more ball purchase. Inevitably some of this dirt gets on the ball...

Bancroft et al, deliberately took a foreign object to alter the condition. That is more clear cut cheating, no doubt. 

I've seen bottle tops taken on to the field of play. Afridi even bit into the ball in an ODI. oo:

Previous punishments weren't harsh enough. This time it will make people think.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not condoning what Atherton did but the Oz thing seems to be on a larger scale, almost like the whole team are a "win at any costs" set up. A cheat is a cheat, yes I agree, but the level the Oz team went to was quite staggering.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 3, 2018)

Piece said:



			IMHO, Atherton used a material that is found on the field of play (dirt, saliva, etc.) to alter the ball condition. Stretching the spirt of the game, yes. Cheating, less clear cut in my view. Dirt on the ball happens in the game today - spinners use dirt to dry their hands to get more ball purchase. Inevitably some of this dirt gets on the ball...

Bancroft et al, deliberately took a foreign object to alter the condition. That is more clear cut cheating, no doubt. 

I've seen bottle tops taken on to the field of play. Afridi even bit into the ball in an ODI. oo:

Previous punishments weren't harsh enough. This time it will make people think.
		
Click to expand...

Atherton breaks the rule on point 3 of that rule. Further to that, what he told the England management was different to what he told the match referee. And unfortunately for Atherton that came out very soon after. This led the match ref to say that he would have banned Atherton if he'd known of the real reason Atherton did what he did.

Atherton's aim was exactly the same as that of the Aussies, i.e. to alter the natural ageing of the ball.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 3, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Atherton's aim was exactly the same as that of the Aussies, i.e. to alter the natural ageing of the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Aye, but he didn't coerce [bully] a junior team member to do his dirty deed for him...

It's getting others to do your dirty work for you is the worst part...


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 3, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Aye, but he didn't coerce [bully] a junior team member to do his dirty deed for him...

It's getting others to do your dirty work for you is the worst part...
		
Click to expand...

Whatever the M.O. was or is its still cheating. 

I just don't get the nice cheat/nasty cheat thing. A cheat's a cheat.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 3, 2018)

Interesting view by one of my 'heroes' (who I actually played against - and was caught at slip from a ball I don't think I saw! - more than half a century ago!) https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p062y7ft

He suggests that bowlers should be allowed to alter the ball to a certain, limited, extent! I've always considered the 'totally legal' shining of half the ball to be 'alteration' anyway! Tampering as done by the Aussies, Pakistan (allegedly!), Atherton et al would still be (very severely) penalised and Umpires should be allowed to deem the ball  'unfit' and get it replaced. But certain changes should be legitimised.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Whatever the M.O. was or is its still cheating. 

I just don't get the nice cheat/nasty cheat thing. A cheat's a cheat.
		
Click to expand...

But who has suggested that. 

The fact that Atherton's offence was well over 20 years ago doesn't alter that it was cheating and I agree that it was dealt with in a far more lenient manner. 

However none of that that reduces the guilt of the Australians currently "in the dock ".

IMO the punishments handed down to them are entirely appropriate and will, hopefully, serve Ã s a deterrent to any that may be tempted in the future.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2018)

Crushing defeat again for the Aussies and perhaps no surprise given all that has gone on. Very disappointed the ACG want the bans reduced. If you didn't cheat they wouldn't be banned. With Lehman now stepping down, how big a rebuilding job will this be with the Ashes coming up. If the ICC does let these players back in time for this series they will lose any iota of credibility they have left. I hope they tell the Aussie board to get stuffed


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 3, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Whatever the M.O. was or is its still cheating. 

I just don't get the nice cheat/nasty cheat thing. A cheat's a cheat.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't mean my comment in that particular sense, as far as I know the Atherton thing was him acting alone on a spur of the moment (I'm happy to be corrected on that). The Oz one is premeditated and involved planning beforehand, it also seems to point at the whole team being cheats as most must have been aware/involved.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 3, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Whatever the M.O. was or is its still cheating. 

I just don't get the nice cheat/nasty cheat thing. A cheat's a cheat.
		
Click to expand...

Cheating is cheating...
But, bullying others to do your dirty work takes it to another level,,,

Right now, it would appear, [probably due to the very loud public outcry] the authorities have taken that view... I just hope they remain steadfast in that view...


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 4, 2018)

Fair play to Smith, as it appears, he has indicated he will not be appealing his ban...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 4, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Fair play to Smith, as it appears, he has indicated he will not be appealing his ban...
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. If he takes his punishment he can come back in a years time. Appeal and he may never play for Australia again.


----------

